# what's the point of living on medications just to treat IBS-D



## jaron100 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have ibs-d and i was thinking unless there is a natural way to cure or deal with this then there is no point in living off medications that cause other serious side effects in the long run, and only treat symptoms not cure...............ive tried many adjustments(changing diets, natural medicines and treatments which all have not worked)....... people like to downplay and make it seem like its the "diet" in all circumstances for ibs sufferers, although that may be true for some people with ibs, its not true for all.......... i think they ignore the fact that there is an actual physical problem or injury inside your body, idk where, the colon, digestive system...... i have no idea, im not a doctor, but there is something wrong in there, where it comes to the point anything you eat will trigger your symptoms, some worse than others but nonetheless everything consumed.........unless you heal that injury. Ive tried a veggie and fruit diet and that only gave me worse D............ tried other diets as well with the same results. all the chemicals they treat the food with might have something to do with it, but who knows.

Whats the point of living off prescription or otc medications (which dont even work for many ibs sufferers. myself included) just to treat symptoms, but also cause bad side effects in the long run . its not like they will ever cure the disease. there is really no point in living off medications for me, especially if they dont work for many. Imodium, Lomotil etc. Im still trying prescription medications to see if any others may work, but even if i do find one i dont like the idea of living off medications that will only cause other serious problems.

This isnt any sob story, so i dont need to hear anyone say cheer up it will get better or any of that nonsense, i just hope i could find an actual "cure" and not just these false pharmaceutical treatments....... because im not trying to live off medications my whole life. Id be better off dying if that were the case. ibs cramps, extreme discomfort and pain, frequent visits to the washroom, and stress, im not trying to live like that,..... if they are poisoning me with their medications they might as well take it one step further and kill me. thats how i look at it. ....... and i also think this world we live in most of us were meant to suffer, myself included, so id rather die in that case. Death for me is not a bad thing, in fact its a happy thing, if that is the only way i could escape my ibs then i welcome it, and i dont care about how others may judge me on that.


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

If you want to know what is causing your IBS you have to start reading up on the issue. There's actually tons of information which goes much further and are more plausible and detailed than the "some sort of wrong with the brain-gut axis" theory. I have read a lot, for hours and days. I'm convinced that many cases of IBS is due to an imbalance of the intestinal flora. Or clearly speaking an infection. May it be bacteria, protozoas or parasites. I believe that's the answer to at least some cases of IBS. What makes it a little difficult is that IBS is an "umbrella diagnosis". Many different primary causes is being named IBS. Why there probably isn't one cure for all. So what you need to do is to find out what is your issue. I think it's very possible to find the root cause if you dig around a bit. Sometimes your system is damaged somehow, but if everything looks good, and your colon is "working like it should", there's no visual signs of ulcers or UC or chrons or something like that, there's still a root cause and I believe it can be found with some efforts.

Don't die, please. Start fighting if you have the energy for it. It's not your fault you're sick, ignore the ones who ignore the fact that there is an actual physical problem or injury inside your body. And read, read, read, obtain knowledge. That makes one strong.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

The point is many of those treatments can improve the quality of life for many of us. ONE treatment rarely works for ANYone. Usually it is a combination of treatments working in concert. For me?? I use/used rx meds, otc meds, diet, exercise, hypnotherapy, supplements, relaxation techniques etc... And yes sometimes all of those at once! I learned the point isn't always a cure but rather symptom management.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Diet is very important but I'm not certain it cures IBS. A clue to all this is how we got here in the first place. I was a heavy drinker and over-eater, snacking late at night on potato chips, biscuits etc. I know alcohol can damage the gut lining. But other people do these things as well but don't get IBS so I think there is probably a genetic weakness that predisposes some people to IBS but not others. My daughter had absolutely no IBS symptoms at all until food poisoning last year. She then started getting diarrhea on a regular basis. I gave her the low FODMAP diet plan and I like to think this completely cured her but she now has signs of SIBO - very early satiety so I'm worried again. I believe IBS could be SIBO, mainly because it's a theory that ties everything together. Some people get IBS through no fault of their own, like post-infectious IBS and others possibly help it along with alcohol, a diet rich in starches and high FODMAPs. I emphasise diet not because it's the complete cure but because it reduces symptoms. I have IBS-gas which you probably haven't even heard of but I believe it could be a forerunner to IBS generally. My type is a form of constipation and the best cure is complete evacuation which unfortunately can take hours on a bad day. Diet helps a lot with this but a safe diet is extremely bland and limiting. If IBS is SIBO, then an overgrowth of bacteria in the small intestine is basically digesting a lot of our food before we do, creating gas. It's the gas that some believe cause the IBS symptoms which is an important point. Gas isn't just a symptom, but a cause. So a low flatulogenic diet - going easy on the fibre - has to help with reducing gas. I suspect that IBS-D is a form of constipation as well. Maybe all of us are constipated. If we all fully evacuated in 10 minutes none of us would be here. I don't understand IBS-D because you only understand the IBS you have. So I'm not sure whether a longer stay on the toilet would help IBS-D but it could be worth a try. The only sure-fire cure for IBS symptoms that I know of is complete evacuation, and the thing that helps this along is diet. I don't take meds and instinctively feel that these cause more harm than good. The harmful aspect is the fact that they partially work. If you find something that alleviates symptoms of course you'll keep using it. The meds work to a certain extent but the IBS is getting worse because you're not changing your diet. You keep eating the same foods, the bacteria steadily increases (if IBS is dysbiosis), and over time you get worse. I rely on diet to aid complete evacuation. The symptoms the next day tell me whether I'm on the right track or not.

If IBS is SIBO then possibly diet could be the cure but I haven't found this yet. In theory a low starch diet starves the bacteria that causes the symptoms. People have found that antibiotic therapy only works for a few weeks until the bacteria repopulates. I just rely on diet and judge its effectiveness by its affect on evacuation time and the level of gas the next day.

The colon has its own brain which further complicates things. I'm not certain whether or not pelvic floor dysfunction is an underlying factor or whether constipation is mainly diet-related. I'm not aware of anyone who has specifically sped up their evacuation time through PFD therapy. You could post this question if you like, as I've often wondered whether the therapy has actually helped anyone regarding timeliness.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

We have all been there, my Canadian friend. I am not going to blow sunshine up your ***, you have enough problems up there already.

I am however going to say that you are not the only person in the world who needs some type of medication or therapy to stay alive and functioning. The vast majority of people take meds for one thing or another. Some of us take more. So I gulp my Imodium, suck it up and thank God I don't have cancer or am confined to a wheelchair.

Keep trying different things. If you do, I guarantee you will increase your quality of life. In your case, I suggest you talk to your doctor about your mental health. Perhaps addressing some of those issues may have the positive byproduct of some relief from your IBS.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## jaron100 (Jan 4, 2014)

.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Jaron 100...iam with you on this.....rather than cover this with a bandaid....Look for a cure for this thing..not ....do not eat this do not drink that..I always say..if you have a healthy digestive system you should be able to eat and drink anything and have no,problem...the trouble lies in our whole digestive system..let someone start investing that.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

True Knot but even though IBS impacts something like 15% of the population... is just doesn't seem to get the research dollars it deserves.

http://www.aboutibs.org/site/what-is-ibs/facts/


----------



## jaron100 (Jan 4, 2014)

tummyrumbles said:


> Diet is very important but I'm not certain it cures IBS. A clue to all this is how we got here in the first place. I was a heavy drinker and over-eater, snacking late at night on potato chips, biscuits etc. I know alcohol can damage the gut lining. But other people do these things as well but don't get IBS so I think there is probably a genetic weakness that predisposes some people to IBS but not others. My daughter had absolutely no IBS symptoms at all until food poisoning last year. She then started getting diarrhea on a regular basis. I gave her the low FODMAP diet plan and I like to think this completely cured her but she now has signs of SIBO - very early satiety so I'm worried again. I believe IBS could be SIBO, mainly because it's a theory that ties everything together. Some people get IBS through no fault of their own, like post-infectious IBS and others possibly help it along with alcohol, a diet rich in starches and high FODMAPs. I emphasise diet not because it's the complete cure but because it reduces symptoms. I have IBS-gas which you probably haven't even heard of but I believe it could be a forerunner to IBS generally. My type is a form of constipation and the best cure is complete evacuation which unfortunately can take hours on a bad day. Diet helps a lot with this but a safe diet is extremely bland and limiting. If IBS is SIBO, then an overgrowth of bacteria in the small intestine is basically digesting a lot of our food before we do, creating gas. It's the gas that some believe cause the IBS symptoms which is an important point. Gas isn't just a symptom, but a cause. So a low flatulogenic diet - going easy on the fibre - has to help with reducing gas. I suspect that IBS-D is a form of constipation as well. Maybe all of us are constipated. If we all fully evacuated in 10 minutes none of us would be here. I don't understand IBS-D because you only understand the IBS you have. So I'm not sure whether a longer stay on the toilet would help IBS-D but it could be worth a try. The only sure-fire cure for IBS symptoms that I know of is complete evacuation, and the thing that helps this along is diet. I don't take meds and instinctively feel that these cause more harm than good. The harmful aspect is the fact that they partially work. If you find something that alleviates symptoms of course you'll keep using it. The meds work to a certain extent but the IBS is getting worse because you're not changing your diet. You keep eating the same foods, the bacteria steadily increases (if IBS is dysbiosis), and over time you get worse. I rely on diet to aid complete evacuation. The symptoms the next day tell me whether I'm on the right track or not.
> 
> If IBS is SIBO then possibly diet could be the cure but I haven't found this yet. In theory a low starch diet starves the bacteria that causes the symptoms. People have found that antibiotic therapy only works for a few weeks until the bacteria repopulates. I just rely on diet and judge its effectiveness by its affect on evacuation time and the level of gas the next day.
> 
> The colon has its own brain which further complicates things. I'm not certain whether or not pelvic floor dysfunction is an underlying factor or whether constipation is mainly diet-related. I'm not aware of anyone who has specifically sped up their evacuation time through PFD therapy. You could post this question if you like, as I've often wondered whether the therapy has actually helped anyone regarding timeliness.


as i said earlier diet may be the case for you, but that doesnt mean it applies to everyone. some people change their diet up totally and still end up with the same results, as i mentioned before, including myself. what u need to realize is everyone's ibs is different and not all the same....... so what may work for you isnt going to work for the next person. u have to keep that important fact in mind, dont expect the results that work for u to work for someone else. its easy to just say change your diet, but that gives no proper results as everyone ibs is different and even changing diets doesnt seem to work well , that doesnt fix the problem


----------



## IBS2 (Feb 7, 1999)

I don't think there's one person who reads the forums on this web site on a regular basis who didn't come here hoping for a cure and Lord knows there have been many. There are times when it seems we have a cure a day. Problem is at this time there is no cure, at least not one that has been the "golden bullet" that ends the misery for the majority of those suffering from IBS-D. There are thankfully a number of things that can be helpful to control your symptoms. At the old age of 68, I think I have tried every cure with great hopes only to find failure once again end up sitting on the bowl. The good news is when it comes to control there new drugs now in the pipeline that might actually provide that increased level of control. I look at the new drugs as a diabetic looks at insulin. Granted you have to be medicated each day and the medication may have some side effects, but the ability to get back the freedom to live a fairly normal life is more then worth it. So my advice is to hang in there, keep your eye on this web site and see what been helpful to others, knowing that many of the recommendations will not be the answer your looking for, but some just might help!


----------



## jaron100 (Jan 4, 2014)

knothappy said:


> Jaron 100...iam with you on this.....rather than cover this with a bandaid....Look for a cure for this thing..not ....do not eat this do not drink that..I always say..if you have a healthy digestive system you should be able to eat and drink anything and have no,problem...the trouble lies in our whole digestive system..let someone start investing that.


thanks for your comment knothappy and for understanding my point


----------



## jaron100 (Jan 4, 2014)

Colt said:


> We have all been there, my Canadian friend. I am not going to blow sunshine up your ***, you have enough problems up there already.
> 
> I am however going to say that you are not the only person in the world who needs some type of medication or therapy to stay alive and functioning. The vast majority of people take meds for one thing or another. Some of us take more. So I gulp my Imodium, suck it up and thank God I don't have cancer or am confined to a wheelchair.
> 
> ...


if u want to do that thats good for you, but im not like you , im not settling down with taking meds my whole life, i dont focus on what others do or settle down for, if they like being on meds or taking them their whole life thats their business not mine. my comment was focusing on what i choose. .... as well meds dont work for everyone who has ibs, considering we dont even know what ibs is . and i wouldnt look at someone with cancer as something worse than IBS, maybe in your case, but not in mines and many others. Personally IBS is worse for me, and im not one to settle down with putting a bandaid over my problem . ill go a step further


----------



## jaron100 (Jan 4, 2014)

BQ said:


> The point is many of those treatments can improve the quality of life for many of us. ONE treatment rarely works for ANYone. Usually it is a combination of treatments working in concert. For me?? I use/used rx meds, otc meds, diet, exercise, hypnotherapy, supplements, relaxation techniques etc... And yes sometimes all of those at once! I learned the point isn't always a cure but rather symptom management.


thats not the point of my comment. my point is im not trying to live off meds to treat my symptoms....... although i havent even found any that actually treat my symptoms ..... as well i dont specifically want a cure, it could be a treatment but i want it to be a natural treatment, many people have found ones that work for them, but as i said everyones ibs is different, ibs is not even a real diagnosis to tell us wat disease we got,..... so just because something works for someone doesnt mean itll work for another.


----------



## jaron100 (Jan 4, 2014)

IBS2 said:


> I don't think there's one person who reads the forums on this web site on a regular basis who didn't come here hoping for a cure and Lord knows there have been many. There are times when it seems we have a cure a day. Problem is at this time there is no cure, at least not one that has been the "golden bullet" that ends the misery for the majority of those suffering from IBS-D. There are thankfully a number of things that can be helpful to control your symptoms. At the old age of 68, I think I have tried every cure with great hopes only to find failure once again end up sitting on the bowl. The good news is when it comes to control there new drugs now in the pipeline that might actually provide that increased level of control. I look at the new drugs as a diabetic looks at insulin. Granted you have to be medicated each day and the medication may have some side effects, but the ability to get back the freedom to live a fairly normal life is more then worth it. So my advice is to hang in there, keep your eye on this web site and see what been helpful to others, knowing that many of the recommendations will not be the answer your looking for, but some just might help!


i dont care about all of that,


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes the medications that are currently prescribed for IBS are mostly useless, yes they have side-effects, and some of them are outright dangerous, and any new one's that come out are likely to be similar until we find the multiple causes of IBS disorders.

BUT

If you wan't a natural cure, go see a naturopath and the cost will likely be around 1800$ a month on supplements and they will get you just as far as your medications have gotten you (nowhere).

I would not spend more than 1-2 years trying to find a solution to your problem, many have tried, almost all have wasted their damn time and have come up empty handed.

In terms of your suicidal tendencies, i know living like this is very difficult, i'm not going to smother you with B.S. anti-suicide 'propaganda'. In truth, i feel suicidal quite often, but what kind of message would i be sending my fellow IBS suffers and almost anyone else who suffers of a debilitating chronic problem? You can say you don't care about that, which is OK.

I just want to say that, you can't just quit. Being faced with something that has no solution and that you have to deal with every day is not something that is nice nor is it easy. I suggest you watch some of boogies' videos he seems to do a better job at explaining it than i do.


----------



## jaron100 (Jan 4, 2014)

zeroblue said:


> Yes the medications that are currently prescribed for IBS are mostly useless, yes they have side-effects, and some of them are outright dangerous, and any new one's that come out are likely to be similar until we find the multiple causes of IBS disorders.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


i wouldnt care what message i send to other people who have ibs if i were to end it......, u are correct on that. its not about them. its about me, i gotta focus on fixing my problems before i focus on other people's .

to be honest though, in all respect, that video u showed me was pointless and contradicting, especially after u telling me i just cant quit. ..... he just mentioned suicide would be the right decision for certain people, like those with cancer who have only a week to live, first of all cancer patients dont even know when they might die, thats only a date doctors give, but many survive despite what doctors say..... and he also said why not ride it out, if in the next life it will all be forgotten, so then why not apply that same way of thinking of "why not ride it out" to a cancer patient who only has a week to live. thats even more reason to ride it out, compared to someone who has a disease that makes them suffer but wont kill them . ........ he is just picking and choosing when suicide is ok, but in reality he doesnt know, nor do i . i just focus on myself and how God may respond to it when it comes to the topic and thats all that matters. besides he was speaking more on emotional problems not physical .


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

jaron100 said:


> i wouldnt care what message i send to other people who have ibs if i were to end it......, u are correct on that. its not about them. its about me, i gotta focus on fixing my problems before i focus on other people's .
> 
> to be honest though, in all respect, that video u showed me was pointless and contradicting, especially after u telling me i just cant quit. ..... he just mentioned suicide would be the right decision for certain people, like those with cancer who have only a week to live, first of all cancer patients dont even know when they might die, thats only a date doctors give, but many survive despite what doctors say..... and he also said why not ride it out, if in the next life it will all be forgotten, so then why not apply that same way of thinking of "why not ride it out" to a cancer patient who only has a week to live. thats even more reason to ride it out, compared to someone who has a disease that makes them suffer but wont kill them . ........ he is just picking and choosing when suicide is ok, but in reality he doesnt know, nor do i . i just focus on myself and how God may respond to it when it comes to the topic and thats all that matters. besides he was speaking more on emotional problems not physical .


Actually, when a patient has cancer and the doctor tells them they have approximately X time to live, most will live for approximately X time and there will be a few outliers who live longer, but you can never carry over an argument from exceptional cases (cases where cancer patients live longer than X) back over to general cases (cases where cancer patients die in X). His point was, there are some extreme cases where it makes sense to end your life because riding it out in pain would be futile. Those cases and rare and not common so don't even bother with this statement because it is an argument based on exceptional cases, and you are not one of them.

I don't see why someone with an almost certain death combined with pain (cancer patients) would have more of a reason to not commit suicide than someone who does not has a fatal condition but also has pain.

In any case, i wanted you to focus on the crux of his argument, which is that in almost all cases suicide is illogical and you are better off not committing it because you don't know what the future will bring and since your condition isn't fatal, new things may come about in the future which will make you joyous and happy and will improve your life. For instance, better treatment (natural or not) may be released, you may find good coping mechanisms, you may discover the love of your life, your IBS might actually go away for awhile etc...

Killing yourself implies you are A) not willing to deal with the problems life has thrown at you i.e. you are a quitter (sorry to be blunt but it is true) and B. willing to trade something for nothing.

If you are worried about how God will respond, i suggest you read the scripture, he does not look kindly upon people who take their own lives.

Suicide is not the answer to your troubles, please stick around and try as best you can to move on with your life while still looking for answers and relief.


----------



## jaron100 (Jan 4, 2014)

zeroblue said:


> Actually, when a patient has cancer and the doctor tells them they have approximately X time to live, most will live for approximately X time and there will be a few outliers who live longer, but you can never carry over an argument from exceptional cases (cases where cancer patients live longer than X) back over to general cases (cases where cancer patients die in X). His point was, there are some extreme cases where it makes sense to end your life because riding it out in pain would be futile. Those cases and rare and not common so don't even bother with this statement because it is an argument based on exceptional cases, and you are not one of them.
> 
> I don't see why someone with an almost certain death combined with pain (cancer patients) would have more of a reason to not commit suicide than someone who does not has a fatal condition but also has pain.
> 
> ...


trust me im not worried about what u gotta say about me lol, u arent God or anybody special, so your opinion means less than nothing to me haha............. thats just the truth

let me try to explain the holes in your argument though...... u mention the only difference of when or when not its ok, is if the condition is fatal or not, but that is irrelevant, whether we have 100 years or 1 week left to live, makes no difference ,the same outcome comes out for all of us, death. plain and simple. cancer is no worse or more serious than my ibs, i speak for myself only................... and thats pretty much it, as i said u contradicted yourself and also judge me, yet you talk about God as if u know how he would look upon me if that ever did happen in my case, thats not good to put yourself in the position of God.......... here's a few scriptures for you though since we bringing up the issue.

Matthew 7:1-2 Judge not, that ye not be judged. For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again.

*Romans 2:1* - Therefore thou art inexcusable, O man, whosoever thou art that judgest: for wherein thou judgest another, thou condemnest thyself; for thou that judgest doest the same things.

*Matthew 7:5* - Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye.

*Romans 14:1-13* - Him that is weak in the faith receive ye, [but] not to doubtful disputations.

*Roman 3:23 For all have sinned and come short of the glory of God*

be careful how you judge others , u will be judged in the same way u judge me and my situation. dont judge another man's position in life, because u dont know their position better than God know;s..... oh and btw i dont care what the statistics are for doctors being correct on their assumptions when someone may die, because at the end of the day only God knows when someone will die, not a doctor, not you, not me, and not any other human. Only God.


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

jaron100 said:


> trust me im not worried about what u gotta say about me lol, u arent God or anybody special, so your opinion means less than nothing to me haha............. thats just the truth


Honestly i don't know what your problem is, maybe you are in a depressed state and you are having mood swings, but i'm not going to sit here and take this. If you are suicidal you need to call a helpline.

So I'm not God or anybody special, so my opinion means nothing? When has god ever given you opinions about how to deal with your troubles? As far as i know, i've given you more direct advice than god has ever given you, you can chose to ignore what people tell you, but it is not meaningless information, *we are all god's creatures we must all be treated with dignity and respect.* Just because i am not god does not mean my information is meaningless, incorrect, or too judgmental that it is 'sinful'



jaron100 said:


> let me try to explain the holes in your argument though......* u mention the only difference of when or when not its ok, is if the condition is fatal or not, but that is irrelevant, whether we have 100 years or 1 week left to live, makes no difference* ,the same outcome comes out for all of us, death. plain and simple. cancer is no worse or more serious than my ibs, i speak for myself only................... and thats pretty much it, as i said u contradicted yourself and also judge me, yet you talk about God as if u know how he would look upon me if that ever did happen in my case, thats not good to put yourself in the position of God.......... here's a few scriptures for you though since we bringing up the issue.


YES IT MAKES A DIFFERENCE. 100 Years is not equal to 1 week. That's exactly the point he is making in the video, and i am beginning to think you never even made it past the third minute. The point he's making, that i will adapt to your religious beliefs here, is that if you have a certainty of a significant amount of extra time on this earth, it's better to stick around and try to make your life as joyous as possible because this is the only thing that you are certain to get, your life, which true christian's believe is *sacred*. Just because death is at the end of the road for you doesn't mean you should check out and skip right to the end, you have to keep living, page by page, line by line, one day at a time and make the best of it.

I never put myself in the position of God nor did i say how he would look upon you. I simply stated that the scriptures say that he does not look kindly upon those who take their own lives. It is a sin. You are a religious person, i'm not going to find the $$$$$$ing quote for you. Go take a good hard look at the damn book, don't cherrypick.

I repeat again i am NOT JUDGING you. You seem like a religious person, go ask your priest if god looks kindly upon those who take their own life. He will say NO.

And this isn't even the point, if you watch the videos i gave you and you have basic logical skills (which i'm starting to believe you are really lacking) you will see how clearly outlined it is. Suicide is a dumb idea, and it shows that you are not even willing to try, and keep trying, no matter how many times you fail.

The absolute worse thing that can happen to you is that you fail to find a reasonable solution to your problems, but if you never try and you rely on 'god' to help you maybe he will come through and maybe he wont. I can't say what he will do because i am not god nor do i put myself in his position.

IBS is not the worst problem in the world. There are people with IBD, nefarious forms of cancer. GOD DAMNIT the person who made this forum has both IBS AND IBD. If he didn't quit, and he was able to find ways to live a fair life you should be able to do the same!

Please watch all the videos i have given you!

If you insult me again, i will not respond, you can do as you will. I have tried my best to help guide you here and i am a stranger, spending my time here trying to help you, just like all the above posters. Don't insult them nor ridicule their opinions, simply because they are not god's words does not make them meaningless or false.

We could sit here for years finding contradictory bible versus but here is one to think about:

John 12:25 He that loves his life shall lose it; and he that hates his life in this world shall keep it to life eternal.


----------



## PhillyAngel (Jun 17, 2009)

Jaron100, I hear you and feel you have a right to be heard as the others are too, however, I feel lost as to why you joined this group if you were/are not looking at the experiences of others in hopes of getting suggestions in how you may address your problem rather than attack others in their choices, often in desperation, as others search for possible solutions in addressing their problem. Personally, I do not like taking the meds either, but without them, I wouldn't have a life. I'd never be able to leave the house. I been dealing with what has been suspected to be IBS-D since my early to mid 20s. I am now 59 yrs old and recently experience the most tramatic experiences where I've lost complete control of my bowels with little to no warning. I have been blown off by my old GI doctor for years, but I felt he had my best interest at heart in regards to my poylps. with the recent events, I went to my family doctor and pleaded for a new GI doctor recommendation because I could no longer do this anymore. The worst humiliation I recently experience is having my boss put gloves on and go in the ladies room to clean up behind me. That' after I thought I cleaned my mess up before my emergency run home to shower and change clothes.


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

PhillyAngel said:


> Jaron100, I hear you and feel you have a right to be heard as the others are too, however, I feel lost as to why you joined this group if you were/are not looking at the experiences of others in hopes of getting suggestions in how you may address your problem rather than attack others in their choices, often in desperation, as others search for possible solutions in addressing their problem. Personally, I do not like taking the meds either, but without them, I wouldn't have a life. I'd never be able to leave the house. I been dealing with what has been suspected to be IBS-D since my early to mid 20s. I am now 59 yrs old and recently experience the most tramatic experiences where I've lost complete control of my bowels with little to no warning. I have been blown off by my old GI doctor for years, but I felt he had my best interest at heart in regards to my poylps. with the recent events, I went to my family doctor and pleaded for a new GI doctor recommendation because I could no longer do this anymore. The worst humiliation I recently experience is having my boss put gloves on and go in the ladies room to clean up behind me. That' after I thought I cleaned my mess up before my emergency run home to shower and change clothes.


God bless your courage


----------



## jaron100 (Jan 4, 2014)

@Zeroblue, just quit it already . im not reading all that, and i think i already made it pretty clear i dont need nor value your opinion, ......... but now u could move on ..... because u aint telling me anything knowledgeable ...... if u dont like that, then dont comment on my posts. alright. if u are gonna be sensitive to how i respond to your opinions then just dont comment to my posts, because as i said i never asked for your opinion, u just decided to share it. and u gonna disrespect me by claiming u give me more advice than God has ever given me, and u havent even given me any good advice at all. even if u did, , u could never give me more advice than God himself .... check yourself man, u are way too proud, and thats not a good thing, ........

and from reading your posts, assume u are better and more knowledgeable than God. get off your pedestal . anyways take care and please dont comment again

Proverbs 16:18-19

Pride goeth before destruction, and an haughty spirit before a fall.

Better it is to be of an humble spirit with the lowly, than to divide the spoil with the proud.


----------



## jaron100 (Jan 4, 2014)

PhillyAngel said:


> Jaron100, I hear you and feel you have a right to be heard as the others are too, however, I feel lost as to why you joined this group if you were/are not looking at the experiences of others in hopes of getting suggestions in how you may address your problem rather than attack others in their choices, often in desperation, as others search for possible solutions in addressing their problem. Personally, I do not like taking the meds either, but without them, I wouldn't have a life. I'd never be able to leave the house. I been dealing with what has been suspected to be IBS-D since my early to mid 20s. I am now 59 yrs old and recently experience the most tramatic experiences where I've lost complete control of my bowels with little to no warning. I have been blown off by my old GI doctor for years, but I felt he had my best interest at heart in regards to my poylps. with the recent events, I went to my family doctor and pleaded for a new GI doctor recommendation because I could no longer do this anymore. The worst humiliation I recently experience is having my boss put gloves on and go in the ladies room to clean up behind me. That' after I thought I cleaned my mess up before my emergency run home to shower and change clothes.


then keeping taking the meds i dont care what "you" choose to do, to be honest. no disrespect, but what u do doesnt afect me nor do i care. nor am i attacking u for taking meds,....,. i was simply speaking for myself that i wouldnt live on meds my whole life . and if u dont like that then dont comment on my posts. nobody is forcing u to comment ....... i definitely am not. i think i made it pretty clear unless its a natural cure to ibs than i dont care to hear it. move on if u dont like my words, cus im not trying to comfort you or anyone on here...... as well i never attacked anyone in their choices either, (since its not my decision for what they decide to do), im not sure where u got that from...... but again if u are offended then ignore me and dont comment anymore. i cant please everyone


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

If you want a natural cure to ibs and that's all you want to hear about (in addition to your god) then what are you even doing here. This is a support group. We are not naturopaths nor are we priests. if you only want advice from those kinds of people because you think that they will somehow have more relevant information for dealing with ibs then get up and go speak to those people.

I also recommend visiting a psychiatrist. You really do need it. If you are not at least willing to speak to a mental health professional you are doomed. I cannot pick up the phone for you.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm with you on natural vs. drugs. But I'm too lazy to read all the posts to see if you mentioned anything specific either way (haha).. what meds have you tried and what side effects did you get?

I have IBS-D (among other things) and find diet tweaks (including fiber and fermented foods) as well as Imodium help me get by. Better than without them and Imodium doesn't have side affects that I've noticed. Fiber and fermented foods are natural, so no side affects there.

I've tried a ton of other drugs (like beta blockers and anti-d's) and I quit them right away. I had brain shocks for weeks quitting one anti-d, but it was worth getting off. I can't believe people can take those things all their life. The only reason I tried them as I am desperate for a cure, and I know it's partly mental. But I always say, cure the physical and you'll cure the mental. Maybe I also wanted to prove to myself I know that those types of drugs wouldn't work.

But not all drugs are bad. I like Imodium as it helps me get through the day by causing a physical slow down of my gut. And diet helps me not trigger things, and fiber and things like kombucha and kefir help add what's missing in our diets these days. That's really the best thing we have OTC to help.

So tell us, what drugs did you take that were bad.. I know I went through a whole list of them... ugh. Or what natural things did you try that did work?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Umm, maybe it's just me, but from what I have experienced---life is terminal. We're all gonna die eventually. I happen to like life and choose to take the good with the bad. Yes, I'd like to find a 'fix' for my bowel issues. No, I don't think that's gonna happen. So, my next choice is to make the best of it. Take drugs to help, eat what won't cause trouble, avoid known triggers, etc. I wouldn't try suicide because that would hurt my family--I love them and wouldn't want to cause them pain. You can come to this forum and rant and rage or not. Meh.


----------



## jaron100 (Jan 4, 2014)

Trudyg said:


> Umm, maybe it's just me, but from what I have experienced---life is terminal. We're all gonna die eventually. I happen to like life and choose to take the good with the bad. Yes, I'd like to find a 'fix' for my bowel issues. No, I don't think that's gonna happen. So, my next choice is to make the best of it. Take drugs to help, eat what won't cause trouble, avoid known triggers, etc. I wouldn't try suicide because that would hurt my family--I love them and wouldn't want to cause them pain. You can come to this forum and rant and rage or not. Meh.


I dont care to be honest. I dont care about your situation or if you decide to live off medication your whole life, that's what u choose to do, i have no care or interest in hearing it, because that doesnt apply to me, good for you though........ but i speak for myself and my condition as it is different from yours, both situational and environmental.. if u feel like this is a rant or a rage from me, then dont comment on my post, simple. nobody is forcing u to nor do i need your opinion. please dont comment on this post again.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Locking,

This thread is going downhill fast, locking to avoid additional violations of the terms of service.


----------

